# Looking for info



## usmccpl (Jul 28, 2006)

Im having problems finding reloading info for 300 gr xtp/hp and 320 gr hcgc in 44 mag. I want to use Win 296 powder. Can anybody help.



one shot one kill


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Send Bob Wright a private message with what you want. He might be able to help you. Good Luck.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

usmccpl said:


> Im having problems finding reloading info for 300 gr xtp/hp and 320 gr hcgc in 44 mag. I want to use Win 296 powder. Can anybody help.
> 
> one shot one kill


If you're going to reload you need at least 4-5 manuals and then READ them. Here is some info from the Lyman 48th edition.
300gr JSP, CCI 350, starting load 19.8gr max load 20.7gr of Win 296. If it was me I'd use a different powder, maybe 2400 or IMR-4227.


----------



## 41GNR (May 26, 2006)

I'll second IMR-4227, almost on one knows or uses this almost perfect powder for heavy bullet magnum handgun loads, heck that was hard for me if you know how I feel about 2400 and using it. It is my first go to but in your case 4227 would be my choice.


----------

